# kde+xorg e vesa (lascio perdere ati): problemi

## ugaciaka

Finalmente da ieri sera sono riuscito a installare una gentoo minimale (addirittura la beta2 2008, lo so sono malato non dite niente) con genkernel e portage per i686 (e finalmente mi sento meno handicappato).

Ora (cioé domani, morosa permettendo, quando mi passerà l'esaurimento nervoso da questa impresa epica per uno che viene da debian/*buntu) naturalmente vorrei anche spostare qualche icona e finestra qua e là.

Quindi in teoria:

installo xorg (cercando di capire i flag USE) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

gli faccio capire di usare i driver ati (per il momento mi accontento di quelli NON proprietari) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

installo kde (cercando di capire i flag USE). http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

Per capire i flag e portage mi leggo tutta sta roba

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

OK fin qua ci sono? Se sì avete consigli da darmi? avvisi?

PS naturalmente mi sono letto anche i topic che ho trovato ma per il momento rasentano solo l'arabo...Last edited by ugaciaka on Sat Jul 05, 2008 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ugaciaka

intanto per installare xorg ho fatto così

```
USE="-*" emerge xorg-x11
```

sennò mi dava errore di cicilicità delle dipendenze, però alla fine

 *Quote:*   

> You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE settings

 

proprio verso gli ultimi passaggi, è l'errore di compilazione per il xorg-server   :Sad: 

----------

## ckx3009

usa i drivers proprietari fglrx (quelli rilasciati da ati), non gli opensource radeon che vanno su pochissime schede.

qui c'e' anche un'altra guida cmq http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers .

usa la configurazione manuale di xorg.conf altrimenti fai macello (vedi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696533.html ).

in bocca al lupo!

dimenticavo...quando vuoi aiuto, devi dire che hardware hai...quindi in questo caso ci serve sapere la tua scheda video.

----------

## ugaciaka

vabbeh facciamo una cosa, chi se ne frega che ho ATI perché davo per scontato che se usavo gli open radeon stavo prima. 

Prima di un mese vorrei riuscire a vedere un DE attivo, se uso i vesa non sto prima? Sennò ora che mi leggo tutte le guide di sto mondo SOLO per i driver della scheda video e poi metta in pratica non userò mai gentoo (ho provato 20 volte solo per l'installazione minimale con genkernel, 100 a uno che se provo con i driver ati....)

Assunto questo immagino che in 

```
/etc/make.conf 
```

tolgo radeon e scrivo vesa giusto? 

Assunto questo...come risolvo quel problema di compilazione? perché io ntpl l'ho messo sia in etc/make.conf che facendo 

```
USE="ntpl" emerge xerver-x11
```

 e anche leggendo il forum internazionale non ci sono andato molto fuori.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

quando metti una use globale (quella che hai messo in make.conf) ... se avevi già emerso qualcosa che ne potesse essere influenzato ti conviene dare un

```
emerge -uD --newuse world
```

poi ... lo xorg server a cui si riferisce l'errore è questo:

```
x11-base/xorg-server
```

----------

## k01

 *ugaciaka wrote:*   

> Assunto questo immagino che in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/make.conf 
> ```
> ...

 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"
```

lasciali pure tutti e due, ti installa solo un pacchetto in più che puoi togliere quando non ti serve più

----------

## ugaciaka

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uD --newuse world

 

beh...questo mi fa venire fuori questo

```

!!! Note chat circular dependencies can often be avoided by

!!! disablig USE flags that trigger optional dependencies
```

se invece faccio così

```
USE="-*" emerge -uD --newuse world
```

ho questo problema elencato qua

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

----------

## ckx3009

se usi i vesa mi sa che l'accelerazione 3d te la scordi...a configurare i fglrx non ci vuole quasi nulla, basta che ti leggi la guida che ti ho postato

cmq il tuo comando e' meglio se scritto

```
emerge -uDNa world
```

----------

## ugaciaka

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> se usi i vesa mi sa che l'accelerazione 3d te la scordi...a configurare i fglrx non ci vuole quasi nulla, basta che ti leggi la guida che ti ho postato
> 
> cmq il tuo comando e' meglio se scritto
> 
> ```
> ...

 

anche gentoo dicono che leggendo le guide ufficiali è facile installarla, infatti continuo ad avere errori che non trovo nella guida per risolverli, mi tocca magari indirettamente rompere le scatole al forum con toni incazzosi...mi han detto tante cose quindi me ne frego per il momento: vesa. E cosa ti fa pensare che mi interessi dell'accelerazione 3d per guardare un film se mai ci riuscirò con gentoo?

Comunque questo comando: stesso errore di prima!

Scusate i toni accesi ma non so che fare per installare questo dannato xorg, ammesso che una volta installato funzioni

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusa se mi intrometto nella discussione...

ma cosa ti viene fuori se metti -p nell'opzione di emerge?

quale pacchetto sta bloccandoti l'emerge?

altra cosa (che ho visto che hai scritto sopra). certe USE flag (tipo nptl), sarebbe meglio metterle dentro il make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## ugaciaka

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> scusa se mi intrometto nella discussione...
> 
> ma cosa ti viene fuori se metti -p nell'opzione di emerge?
> 
> quale pacchetto sta bloccandoti l'emerge?
> ...

 

già messo in make.conf

Comunque ora mi metto in pausa da gentoo...ci riproverò un'altra volta, per ora mi arrendo sennò la mia morosa mi uccide che non la vedo   :Confused: 

----------

## ckx3009

ma soprattutto... c'e' per caso qualcuno che sa che scheda video ha ugaciaka?

perche' io ancora non l'ho capito.

non ho mai detto che sia una cosa da 2 minuti installare la scheda video ma usare vesa, e' solo un "rattoppo"; tanto vale fare le cose bene dall'inizio..metti la tua bella ATI (per quanto possa far schifo, e lo dice uno dei tanti possessori di ATI) e via.

leggo che hai dipendenze circolari: probabilmente e' un bug di portage (come dice la guida a portage).

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav world
```

sincronizzi l'albero di portage locale e emergi tutte le novita'.

se ancora ci sono dipendenze circolari, puoi segnalare il bug sul bugzilla.

altrimenti puoi disinstallare uno dei pacchetti (emerge -C nome_pacchetto) e riemergere l'altro, magari a una versione aggiornata.

per caso nel tuo /etc/make.conf hai una riga simile a 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS"~X86"
```

?

----------

